# Calling all jocks, need your opinion, pick my shop layout.



## gillyd (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a 250 sq/ft shop, that I have been working out of for a year, its a walled off 3rd stall garage. I want to reorganize it to make it more effective so I am looking for your opinions. What I want from you guys is help with tool placement. One of these designs is my current shop. I want you to go as far as to say "sell your floor standing drill press for a bench top" if you think that would be the best idea. I've hidden the right wall and back wall so you can see better. Please pick below which shop layout you'd think would work best, or suggest a new one.

Current objects that are mobile or have a mobile base.
1. Jointer
2. Planer (hidden under one of the tables via flip top table, tool not in picture but table is).
3. Router
4. Work bench (MDF top looking table in pictures)

Objects that won't move once positioned.
1. Table saw
2. Drill press
3. Tall standing cabinet
4. snow blower
5. riding lawn mower
6. dust collector

Option 1









Option 2









Option 3









Option 4









Option 5


----------



## tbird1963 (Jan 3, 2012)

Personally I would go with option 5 but thats my preference it gives you room on the floor if you have slightly larger projects to work on.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

You could try to hang your snowblower on the wall. I have a push-mower hung on the shed wall, perhaps your handle can turn. I suppose your snowblower is gas powered, so there may be that problem.

I would personally have the tablesaw in the centre like option 3 and 4. Lumber rack on the left wall and have upper cabinets on the back wall. The dust collector would be wherever it fits.


----------



## Dinnersnack (Jan 14, 2012)

as we all know, how you work will dictate your layout….but in my not very humble opinion,* i like option 4* for the following reasons:
1. you don't have things in the way if you need to make any long cuts. Plenty of room in front of and behind the TS is a must
2. the joiner isn't tucked away. I cant count the number of times i needed to make just one pass on my joiner. If i had to pull it out of a corner every time, i would be tempted to just "skip it" and we all know what a bad idea cutting something that isn't true, can be.
3. your TS looks like it has good support for sheet goods (if you need it, I often do)

just my 4 cents,
JD


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

5, but switch the jointer and router table poeistions.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

I would choose #2. Saying wall with drill press is North I would then ditch the standing cabinet and put a wall cab over the table on N wall. I would move the table behind the TS to the south wall and put a cabinet over it also. Reasoning being my friend has a long table such as this behind the TS and he constantly has to move stuff from the table to cut wide boards or plywood. Build a short or flip up overrun table to rear of TS or use a roller stand. I have a wide roller stand behind my TS that werks fine for me.

If it were possible I would build a lean-to on side of garage to house the LMs, SB & WB.

JMHO which with $1.50 might get you a cup of coffee somewhere.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would go with option one with a few mods. The jointer should be moved more towards the middle, a jointer close to a wall is useless. Turn the table saw around so you have space after the cut for long boards and move the router table to the place where you have it in option 2.


----------



## TLA (Jan 10, 2011)

^ I agree, but I would leave the table saw as is in option 1. I have the same setup (walled off 3rd bay), and I have my table up against the right wall and have had no issues. I can rip 4×8 sheets just fine. I also had my router table attached to the wing on the left side of my saw and that set worked great. I have to find another router table now, since I got a new saw and using the left wing is no longer an option.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Your lawn more and snow blower will surly be moved when necessary.
What about the dust collector? What model is it. Most models are on wheels. If not put some on it.
I like the concept of my the dust collector outside when it is in use. The fine dust coming out of the bag goes outside rather then in the shop. I would make a flexible connection if necessary.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

None of the above )
Number 1 is close but I would have the jointer much closer to the table saw and I would build separate storage for all of the items that don't belong in a shop. I would only have cabinets that hang on the wall and not have any that take up floor space. If you can build a little shed for you dust collector outside. You still have to come up with a place to store wood.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'd put a panel saw on the wall and get the table saw out of
the center of the shop or place it so it outfeeds out the
rollup door.

Such shop layouts are charming but the reality of a small
workshop is that such neat planning doesn't make the 
shop flexible. You can skip the mobile bases and get a
"mini" pallet jack and put everything heavy on a riser.

I'd go nuts with big tables floating around like you've got.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

After setting up my shop I wish I had planned for an outfeed table on the table saw.

I'd go with option one, but get the brown table out of the center. I'd put the brown table against the wall where the router is, and slide the jointer to the side so it's centered on the long wall between the table saw and the workbench. Not sure where to put the router - if you don't use it every day I'd look into storing it under something else or perhaps incorporating it into your table saw outfeed table, as others have done.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

If you have a mower that size then build a shed for it outside of the work shop. I understand the need for having the Snow blower stored near the garage but not in the workshop. Snow = water. Water in a wood shop is not a good thing. You want to keep the shop dry and free of moist air.

If you have a tool box in your other part of your garage swap it and the blower. You will want your tools closer to you in the wood shop.

I think you need to look a bit closer at your designs.

Table saw in the middle
Jointer to the right side of the table saw.
Make room for a Planer after the Jointer (you will get one eventually, we all do)
Have dust collection on that same side near the planer, jointer and table saw.
Router table and drill on the otherside of the room.
Bench at each end. One for finishing and one for working on. Have the finishing one set up in a way you can drop a plastic sheet from the ceiling to keep dust away from the finishing area


----------



## woodymays (Jun 10, 2009)

I seem to move my tools around and then see how it works out. If I don't like it after six months than I change it. After I got my dust collector, I was than tide down somewhat, but with the flex hose I'm always moving my table saw around to gain more room to assemble the projects. Further more, if I want to move my other machines, all I have to do is disconnect the flex hose and move it to a different location next to another hose connection, or swap the machines around. It all has to do with your style of working, what works best.


----------



## woodymays (Jun 10, 2009)

What design package did you use to lay out your shop?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Option 2: Once you get used to having a dedicated outfeed table you'll wonder how you ever did without.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

#1 but I'd swap the jointer and dust collector as you're more likely to use the jointer before or right after using the tablesaw. If the tall cabinet holds your woodworking tools then I'd swap it with the router table.

I'd also eliminate a table or get smaller ones. I'm guessing the small brown table is your assembly/planer table so keep that. You could reduce the width of the workbench along the wall to about 14-18 inches and/or shrink the outfeed table a bit.


----------



## gillyd (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for the comments up to this point. This is exactly why this community is great! I am compiling the information you guys are posting, its great to have people who have "fought some of the battles" before, so newbies like me do not have to go through that same pain!

Just a quick note, I have been contemplating what to do with the snow blower and lawn mower. I may build a shed out back this summer to take care of that. They definitely take up room. As far as an outside shed for the dust collector, its probably not going to happen anytime soon due to a few reasons. 1. wife, 2. not sure where I would put it that wouldn't offend neighbor's/set off alarm bells with covenants. I have a 1 micro bag on it, so it should help with some of that dust, obviously not as good as being outside.

Thanks!


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey no garden equipment allowed in the shop… Buy a shed for that stuff.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd probably turn the tablesaw around and point it towards the garage door. Leave over 8 feet from the back of the blade to the door so most rips can be made with the door closed. For long rips the door could be opened (though I usually chop long boards short with a jigsaw whenever possible).

The reason I suggest this is because you'll probably want to do quick crosscuts with a sled on the tablesaw while working. Moving around that machine and the attached tables will likely become tiresome. I'd also make the rear outfeed table for the saw folding to allow easy movement behind the saw when it isn't in use.

You have to decide if you really need to rip 4'x8' sheets on the tablesaw. My saw is setup to allow it but I soon discovered that maneuvering sheet stock in a tight space is awkward at best. I have the room to do it but it either takes a long time to get it in position or I have to risk back injuries from improper handling. I now just pre-cut parts with a circular saw and guide rail or a jigsaw. Doing this permits more freedom in positioning the tablesaw since it no longer needs so much real estate.

The jointer I'd try to get away from the wall as suggested by a few others.

If you don't mind posting the Sketchup file I'd be willing to put together an arrangement that would show my suggestion. I don't think I'd pick any of the above 5 myself.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

I would choose option 4 which allows you to fully joint boards. I would move the work table as in option 2 to have an outfeed. I would move the planer against the wall in line with the jointer.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

If you don't have an infeed space and and outfeed space (or preferably outfeed table) for the tablesaw, you can't use it. I would turn the tablesaw in #1 around and have the outfeed go out over the mower. Think like a roof of a garage for the mower and snow blower. It is covered from dust and you reclaim the space. A huge outfeed table for the tablesaw is a big plus. It really can't be too big. It can be hinged to access the mower and blower.

Lose the router table and put it in the tablesaw wing. Double use of the space and share outfeed space. You could also bring the jointer along side, parallel to the tablesaw to share the same infeed and outfeed space as well. If you are going to keep the jointer in the corner, might as well get rid of it. You won't use it there.

Drill press by the door like #2. It also needs a good bit of infeed and outfeed space but not necessarily dedicated space.

Instead of the assembly table, I have a fairly large torsion box that I put on folding saw horses. If I need the space, I lean the top against the wall and have the saw horses for work area or clear space. If you like, you could have several of them that you can move and combine in different configurations.

You don't say if you are using a lot of sheet goods and how you bring them into the shop. You also need to make provision for getting things out of the shop as well. Also, you need to consider vacuum lines for the dust collector and emptying the bag.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Most of the tools are on mobile bases so presumably he would just roll them out of the way if he needed to move a large piece out of the shop.

A lot of things depend on the type of woodworking, for smaller work I would want the front of my saw facing the shop area. For sheet goods I would want my tablesaw facing the garage door so I wouldn't have to carry pieces around it before cutting them.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

Man I loved reading this thread. Up to this point 22 post and 22 diff setups. I love it. That just proves everyone is different. Like the ole saying "If everyone was like me they'd want my wife."


----------



## gillyd (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is an update. I have actually gone with option 4 with some modifications. I have been running with it for a few days and everything seems to be working good. The two benches are on casters so if I ever need to rip a board or sheet good that is longer than 6 ft on the table saw I will move them. I like the jointer having a full 8 ft on each side to do its work, not having to move it everytime I want to use it makes sense.

Thank you all for your input, it helped!


----------

